# Stahls’ October Hotronix Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Purchase a Hotronix® shirt heat press from Stahls’ during the month of October and receive $100 in free product. Purchase a Hotronix® cap or 6” x 6” clamshell heat press from Stahls’ and receive $50 in free product.

As an added bonus, customers purchasing a Hotronix heat press in the month of October will receive a free promo package featuring product samples from Transfer Express®.

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

